# Moving back....when is it right??



## NotSoSureYet

So my H and I are on a recovery road. It's still a bit bumpy at times, but for the most part, it is feeling better a little bit at a time :smthumbup: I moved out about 5 months ago. We just really stared to spend more time together the last 3-4 weeks. Spending overnight together a majority of the time. What I'm wondering is who here has (is) reconciling and has moved back in together?? How long did it take and did you know it was time to make that big step??

Thanks!!


----------



## blueskies30

I feel your pain. My husband and I have been seperated for 4 months and have spend 2 over nights together where he is staying at his parents. (last weekend) He just suggested that maybe he will stay over night at our house next weekend, so that is huge! Hopefully it does happen with no back slides.

I'm not sure when the right time is as we are not there yet either

I'm too the point where I'm so bored because it feels like something is missing in our home and that person would be my Husband and father of our 3 children


----------

